# Kids are Quick



## donna (Oct 14, 2006)

Kids are Quick



  TEACHER:   Maria, go to the map and find North America.

  MARIA:     Here  it is.

  TEACHER:   Correct. Now class, who discovered America?

  CLASS:   Maria.

  ____________________________________


  TEACHER: John, why are you doing your math multiplication  on the floor?

  JOHN:   You  told me to do it without using tables.

  __________________________________________


  TEACHER:     Glenn,  how do you spell "crocodile?"

  GLENN:   K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L"

  TEACHER:   No, that's wrong

  GLENN:   Maybe  it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.

  ____________________________________________


  TEACHER:   Donald, what is the chemical formula for  water?

  DONALD:   H I J K L M N O.

  TEACHER:   What are you talking about?

  DONALD:   Yesterday  you said it's H to O.

  __________________________________


  TEACHER:   Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we
  didn't have ten years ago.

  WINNIE:   Me!

  __________________________________________



  TEACHER:   Glen, why do you always get so dirty?

  GLEN:   Well,  I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are.

  _______________________________________


  TEACHER:   Millie, give me a sentence starting with "I."

  MILLIE:   I is...

  TEACHER:   No, Millie..... Always say, "I am."

  MILLIE:   All  right... "I am the ninth letter of the
  alphabet."

  _________________________________


  TEACHER:   George Washington not only chopped down his  father's
  cherrytree, but also admitted it. Now, Louie,  do you know why his
  father didn't punish him?

  LOUIS:   Because George still had the ax in his hand.

  ______________________________________



  TEACHER:   Now, Simon, tell me frankly, do you say prayers before
  eating?

  SIMON:   No  sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good  cook.

  ______________________________



  TEACHER:   Clyde, your  composition on "My Dog" is exactly the same
  as  your brother's. Did you copy his?

  CLYDE:   No,  teacher, it's the same dog.

  ___________________________________

  TEACHER:   Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when
  people  are no longer interested?

  HAROLD:   A teacher


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 14, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2006)

That was good.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 15, 2006)

Funny!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 21, 2006)

lol great!


----------

